# Bacterial Infection and Yeast Infection..



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

As some of you may be aware of, one of my Jack Russell Terriers has been having problems with his back feet. He would like to chew on them, making them really red. Come to find out he had a Bacterial Infection and a Yeast infection. Does anyone know what causes these? How to prevent this from happening? This is the first time we have encountered this problem.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*apple cider vinegar*

My shihtzuebut had this ,so what I did was dip his feet in acv,once a day,then gave him just wellness duck and rice.It was amazing how fast he stoped licking his feet and his fur looks great now.
He is a cream color shihtzu,but when he was licking his feet he was like a rust color on his back and paws.
I also give him acv in his water every day.
I sure hope your furbaby feels better soon,I am not a vet,but this did work for my furbaby,bsafe nez
geeze i tried to delete the but,in the first line,it wont let me,lol,not his butt,lol


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*forgot*

if he has sores ,please dont use the acv,and also if you do use it i water it down a little,I have to tell you I also use bagbalm,it works good.nez


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Remove carbs from his diet.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The bacteria and yeast infections are most probably secondary to his chewing his feet. Chewing feet usually is a sign of allergies, commonly to something in the food. Then they get infected because of the sweat glands in the feet (according to what I've read). There is a little chart that shows a dogs body and all the places where allergies demonstrate themselves and paws and faces are the top places. Terriers and Lhasa Apso's are known for having allergies (I have had two Lhasa's and a Chow who had severe food allergies ). If you remove grains from his food, starting with soy, corn ,wheat, and barley you might see a big improvement. If those don't work you can move on to removing rice and oatmeal . My Lhasa eats only food with meat and sweet potatoes and is doing really well on that now. No red hot spots or itching at all. Oh, and they do say it can be an allergy to food he has been eating for years without a problem. Sometimes it takes them awhile to develop an allergy to a food.


----------

